# Vitex and AF



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Vitex users...how (if at all) did Vitex affect your AF when you began using it? Did you notice a lighter/heavier/shorter/longer flow? More/less cramps? Or no difference at all?


----------



## Moonprysm (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm wondering, too.


----------



## jsaunt (Aug 8, 2005)

I've been off of BCP for about 6 months. I have PCOS and have been having increasingly longer cycles. I started taking 1,000mg Vitex a day and this month I have had a 30 day cycle which is very exciting for me. I initially started the Vitex as a non-medical way to regulate my cycles and to prevent anovulatory patterns...so far it is working


----------



## mom2keira (May 14, 2007)

I used vitex for a few months whil TTC, saw no change in AF but did notice more regular cycles. I stopped taking it and the next month got my BFP!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I used Vitex between my 2nd & 3rd DCs to regulate my cycles, since they were very weird due to still nursing and all...thinking back, I think I might have noticed heavier flow while on Vitex, but not a really huge difference. Fortunately after starting the Vitex I only had 2 real cycles to speak of before my BFP!

Glad to be posting in this forum again since I hope to return here to TTCing soon! Can't wait for that first PPAF!!


----------

